# Farcry 2 can't load even with patch update



## DamonR01 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been trying to isntall farcry 2 on my computer but cant get it to work. After I install it it tells me that I have to go to the website to download the patch. After I go to the website and try to install the patch i get an error message that says
"this patch is designed for version 1.00.00 only. version 1.01.00 was found instead. I am using the internet in iraq but it is a USA version of software.. can anyone please help me with this thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi DamonR01 and welcome to TSF,

Where did you acquire this copy of Far Cry 2.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Far Cry 2 automatically patches itself when you start the game, it just has to be connected to the net at the time.
Mine did anyway...


----------



## DamonR01 (Nov 26, 2008)

I got the copy of far cry 2 on ebay.. it is a legitimate copy of the game with the code original box, manuals and everything.. still cant get it to work.. maybe I will have to ghost my computer?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

There is currently only one patch for FC2, that is the 1.01.00 patch. If it says you already have it, then it must have auto-updated.

Which website does it tell you to go to?
Are you able to show us a screenshot of the message it gives you when you try and run the game?

Only thing I can think of is if the previous owner used up all of the activations before selling it to you.
Was the box sealed at all when you bought it?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Tiber Septim said:


> Only thing I can think of is if the previous owner used up all of the activations before selling it to you.
> Was the box sealed at all when you bought it?


Good point, these days it is best to buy the games new as most games that use a security protection program called SecRom that has a maximum of 5 installations. (Installing on a 6th PC will make the 1st installation un-activate and in the meantime you have to wait 10days for the 6th activation to kick-in)


----------



## DamonR01 (Nov 26, 2008)

no the box was not sealed when I bought it. I bought it on ebay


----------



## DamonR01 (Nov 26, 2008)

here is the error message thanks for the help guys


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok So i this might be a bit annoying but before you run the game block it on your firewall.then after its loaded unblock it in your firewall


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The latest Version of Far Cry 2 is 1.01. Therefor you dont need to update.


----------

